# Sydney Harbour - Tomorrow Morning early (Sat 17 March)



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I will be heading out at some ridiculous time before sunrise tomorrow morning if anyone wants to join me (assuming it isn't p*ssing down with rain).

I intend to try out Long Bay and Quakers Hat Bay just up from the Spit Bridge (see map).

I intend to troll SPs (I want to try out the Berkley gulp glow in the dark grubs I just got) and HBs (sx 40 - what else is there?) but may try for livies if I can find them.


----------

